# Screw top bottles



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw in the post about how to store bottles the comment made that screw tops are becoming very good and commonly used for wine. 
Now my questions are, for storing how long and do you think used bottles with new caps would be fine.
I have gotten a lot of them from Carraba's. So many in fact that right now I take the corkers and throw the screwtops away.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2010)

There is a post on here about it and the screw tops way out lasted the corked bottles, I think it was like a 10 year study or something and there was evidence of many of the corked wines going south while the screw tops were looking freshly bottled. I personally just cant get into a screw top but maybe someday.


----------



## JasonH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm with you. Screw tops just don't seem right to me.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, I found the link.
http://www.wineloverspage.com/wineadvisor2/tswa20100416.php


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Okay, I found the link.
> http://www.wineloverspage.com/wineadvisor2/tswa20100416.php



but they still really never gave the best performing cork


----------



## JasonH (Jul 24, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> but they still really never gave the best performing cork



If you drink it fast enough it won't matter!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 24, 2010)

If you look at the photo very closely, and if you know your corks you can discern which are the synthetic corks, real corks etc. That can help you eliminate a few. Bottom line is th wines we make will be fine using ay of these corks as we drink them within a few years, not a few decades.

I personally use the Nomacorc (synthetic), that was what I was taught to use. Real cork can on a rare occurance contain bacteria inside the cork that could over time make it's way to the wine, even if you soak them in K-Meta. So one bottle out of how many, hundreds, thousands?????

It's what you prefer, can afford, like to see, ease of withdrawing from bottle etc. Even if you did use the best cork, do you have the perfect wine and storage location to allow the bottles to withstand the test of time?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 24, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I saw in the post about how to store bottles the comment made that screw tops are becoming very good and commonly used for wine.
> Now my questions are, for storing how long and *do you think used bottles with new caps would be fine*.
> I have gotten a lot of them from Carraba's. So many in fact that right now I take the corkers and throw the screwtops away.


I am pretty sure that re-using commercial screw cap bottles with new caps would be just fine. Unfortunately, I do not know of a reasonably priced capper. If I could get one for the price of a floor corker, and get the caps for around the price of a cork, and would probably buy them.

Steve


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 25, 2010)

cpfan said:


> I am pretty sure that re-using commercial screw cap bottles with new caps would be just fine. Unfortunately, I do not know of a reasonably priced capper. If I could get one for the price of a floor corker, and get the caps for around the price of a cork, and would probably buy them.
> 
> Steve



i just hand tighten the ones we use. not sure of the brand, but if i tighten them too much, they crack. means i know i can get them tight enough. IIRC, they're about 11-12 cents a piece, but the bottles that use them are a few dollars more a case. we reuse the caps 2-3 times and you can see in them how worn they are as the seal won't be flat or have tears. it's also good for resealing if you don't drink in one sitting. we use both corks and screw caps. depending on the wine and what empties we have.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Okay, I found the link.
> http://www.wineloverspage.com/wineadvisor2/tswa20100416.php



And here I sit with my brand new, pretty Italian Floor Corker.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 25, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> i just hand tighten the ones we use. not sure of the brand, but if i tighten them too much, they crack. means i know i can get them tight enough. IIRC, they're about 11-12 cents a piece, but the bottles that use them are a few dollars more a case. we reuse the caps 2-3 times and you can see in them how worn they are as the seal won't be flat or have tears. it's also good for resealing if you don't drink in one sitting. we use both corks and screw caps. depending on the wine and what empties we have.


Very good, but those aren't the commercial screw cap bottles that folks talk about saving. In the case of the original poster, they are getting bottles from a restaurant (carrabba's).

Steve


----------

